# Some kind of Aulonocara or Electric Blue Hap perhaps??



## luvtjaj (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok So got a fish a while back and was told it was a Sciaenochromis fryeri. (This is the fish in Picture 1). Now, I just recently got another cichlid and was told it was an Aulonocara, they didn't specify what kind, when he is dark he looks like a Aulonocara Masoni, but most of the time looks like a Aulonocara Stuartgratis Chilumba(This is the fish in pictures 2 and 3). Now they may look different in pics because of the flash, but they are both a dark blue, with the peacock markings on the dorsal, anal, and rear fins. THey both have a pale yellow stripe running along the top the the dorsal fin. I am convinced they are the same species. I think they are both Aulonocara Stuartgratis Chilumba. Please help me identify these two....

Also I have posted the last pic of another new one which I am almost positive is a pseudotropheus acei (yellow fin acei). Its not the best pic because this guy is hard to catch, but let me know what you think. He is blueish gray with yellow fins.. pic looks gray but he has lots of dark blues.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I think 1 is fryeri or at least a hybrid of such but may be pure not sure.
I think 2 and 3 is an Aulonocara (to me clearly different to number 1).
Yep I think 4 is acei.


----------



## luvtjaj (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank You 
:fish:


----------



## luvtjaj (Jun 19, 2009)

Any idea on what kind of peacock that is in pic 2 and 3??


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Actually looking again I am not sure it is an Aulonocara for sure.
Maybe something else.
Anyone?


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

last pic looks like borleyi from that angle.. can u get a better pic?


----------



## luvtjaj (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, I agree that the last one does look like a Borleyi in that photo. However, I also have a Borleyi in my tank. The picture does distort her color a lot. She is actually a baby blue / gray with bright yellow fins.


----------

